# Duke and Duchess of Cambridge = ο δούκας και η δούκισσα του Κέμπριτζ



## nickel (Apr 29, 2011)

Έχει φοβερή πλάκα η Wikipedia. Λεπτά (ή μήπως δευτερόλεπτα;) μετά τη στιγμή που πέρασε ο παπάς ή ο Ουίλιαμ το δαχτυλίδι στο χέρι της Κέιτ, ο τίτλος του λήμματος _Kate Middleton_ στην Wikipedia άλλαξε και έγινε _Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge_. Έτσι θα είναι γνωστοί στο εξής: ο δούκας και η δούκισσα του Κέμπριτζ. (Του Καίμπριτζ, αν επιμένετε, αφού το «αι» φαίνεται να οδηγεί σε αγγλικό «a» που προφέρεται [έι].)

(Πολύ ωραία μουσική έχει ο γάμος. Πρέπει να βρω τον ύμνο που γράφτηκε ειδικά από τον John Rutter.)


----------



## SBE (Apr 30, 2011)

Ο ειδικός ύμνος εμένα μου θύμισε υπόκρουση από ταινία Ντίσνεϊ, μήπως είμαι άρρωστη γιατρέ μου;
Όσο για το Καίμπριτζ, την Τρίτη ήταν εδώ η βασίλισσα κι ο Δούκας του Εδιμβούργου για κάποια επίσημη εκδήλωση, οπότε μάλλον στο ταξίδι της επιστροφής λέγανε τι δουκάτο να του δώσουμε του παιδιού, τι να του δώσουμε, δεν του δίνουμε το Καίμπριτζ, μια που ήμασταν εκεί;


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2011)

Αυτό εδώ (Royal wedding moments you might have missed) έχει την πλάκα του (κυρίως για τον αστυνομικό). Όσο για τον ύμνο, που δεν τον έχω βρει ακόμα: μου αρέσουν και οι ταινίες του Ντίσνεϊ — να το κοιτάξω; Αλλά ίσως μιλάμε για άλλο πράγμα. Εμένα Μπρίτεν μου θύμισε περισσότερο.


----------



## SBE (Apr 30, 2011)

Κι όπως παρατήρησε ένας από αυτούς που βλέπαμε μαζί το γάμο, όταν φιλιούνται εκείνος την κοιτάζει κι εκείνη κοιτάζει τον κόσμο (τον Γουλιέλμο πολλοί εμίσησαν, τη δημοσιότητα ουδείς. Νομίζω αυτό που ζητάς είναι εδώ:




).


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2011)

Όχι, είναι πολύ πιο γλυκερό από το _Ubi Caritas_. Αλλά μην ανησυχείς. Εγώ θα το έχω σε 15' και κάποια στιγμή θα το ανεβάσουν κι αυτό στο YouTube.


----------



## SBE (Apr 30, 2011)

To έχουν ήδη βάλει και φαντάζομαι όταν το ακούω κινούμενα σχεδια με ανατολή στο δάσος κλπκλπ


----------



## SBE (Apr 30, 2011)

Και, ναι, οι σχολιαστές στο YouTube αναφέρουν ομοιότητες με την Ωραία και το Τέρας


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2011)

Ναι, το βρήκα κι εγώ, το έχουν βάλει από διάφορους σταθμούς. Γράφει σε μια σελίδα:


The Royal Wedding of Kate Middleton and Prince William was a spectacular ceremony but perhaps one of the highlights of the occasion was the performance of _The Anthem_.

_The Anthem_, ‘This is the day which the Lord hath made’ was composed specially for the occasion by John Rutter.

Rutter is a much-loved British composer, conductor and arranger who specialises in choral music.

The moving chorus was commissioned by Westminster Abbey as a wedding present for Prince William and Kate, or the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge as they will now be known.

It was performed by the choir of Westminster Abbey and the Chapel Royal Choir and Kate and William smiled throughout.

*The Anthem is now set to become one of the most requested songs at weddings going forward as couples try to emulate the magic of Kate and William’s big day.*
http://entertainment.stv.tv/royal-w...rs-royal-wedding-anthem-the-next-wedding-hit/​
Και στη Eurovision είχα πέσει μέσα, ντε!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2011)

nickel said:


> _The Anthem_ is now set to become one of the most requested songs at weddings going forward as couples try to emulate the magic of Kate and William’s big day.


Άλλο ένα καρφί στο φέρετρο της γαμήλιας τελετής...

ΥΓ Όπου _couples_ διάβαζε: _οι νύφες_.


----------



## SBE (Apr 30, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Άλλο ένα καρφί στο φέρετρο της γαμήλιας τελετής...



Της συγκεκριμένης ή την τελετής σαν γενικής έννοιας;
Γενικά, εγώ αυτούς τους γάμους των προτεσταντών δεν τους καταλαβαίνω. Διαλέγουμε τη μουσική, γράφουμε μόνοι μας τα λόγια κλπκλπ. 
Δεν καταλαβαίνω επίσης το φαινόμενο bridezilla.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2011)

Γενικά εννοώ, γενικά. :) Και ναι, οι bridezillas μάς έχουν κάνει μεγάλη ζημιά...


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2011)

Εγώ προτείνω να υπονομεύσουμε το θεσμό των γαμήλιων τελετών πρώτα (να μείνουν μόνο κάποιες σαν τη χτεσινή, για να κάνουμε χάζι, αλλά οι υπόλοιποι πατεράδες τι χρωστάνε να ξηλώνονται για τέτοιες σαχλαμάρες;) και σιγά σιγά να υπονομεύουμε το θεσμό του γάμου γενικότερα — και βλέπουμε.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2011)

Κατανοώ αυτό που λες, Νίκελ — αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς σου άρεσε η συγκεκριμένη μουσική. Μιλάμε αν ήμουν υποχρεωμένος να το ακούσω (έστω κι ως καλεσμένος), θα πήδαγα απ' το παράθυρο.


----------



## SBE (Apr 30, 2011)

Και μια που είπα για bridezilla, όπως πολύ σωστά σχολίαζε κάποιος από κάτω, η μελλόνυμφη στα ακόλουθα κλιπάκια έχει βρει άντρα που θέλει να την παντρευτεί κι εγώ είμαι ακόμα ελεύθερη;
Ξέρω ότι υπάρχει υπερβολή στα ρηάλιτι και τους βάζουν αν κάνουν πράγματα που ίσως αλλιώς δεν τα έκαναν, και ΟΚ, εκεί που τα διαλύει όλα είναι μάλλον στημένο, αλλά ο τρόπος που μιλάει στη ζαχαροπλάστρια και την ανθοπώλισσα είναι απαράδεκτος.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Κατανοώ αυτό που λες, Νίκελ — αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς σου άρεσε η συγκεκριμένη μουσική. Μιλάμε αν ήμουν υποχρεωμένος να το ακούσω (έστω κι ως καλεσμένος), θα πήδαγα απ' το παράθυρο.


Ο καθένας μας μπορεί να έχει διαφορετικά γούστα στη μουσική, σωστά; Κι εμένα μου άρεσε πολύ.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 30, 2011)

Playground το κάνατε. Εγώ δεν το είδα (εκτός από μια πρόβα) αλλά άκουσα ότι το καλύτερο μέρος ήταν η Pippa.


----------



## SBE (Apr 30, 2011)

Lexoplast said:


> Playground το κάνατε. Εγώ δεν το είδα (εκτός από μια πρόβα) αλλά άκουσα ότι το καλύτερο μέρος ήταν η Pippa.



Άμα σου αρεσουν οι γυναίκες με πολύ βάψιμο που δείχνουν δέκα χρονια μεγαλύτερες και με ψέυτικο μαυρισμα μέχρι καρβούνιασμα, τότε σίγουρα θα σου άρεσε η αδερφή της νύφης, αν και νομίζω ότι πιο πολύ τη θυμούνται οι θεατές γιατί την βλέπαμε συνεχώς από πίσω και φόραγε εφαρμοστό φόρεμα.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 30, 2011)

Εμένα πάντως μου άρεσε πολύ, κυρίως γιατί το φόρεμά της ήταν φανταστικό.







Επίσης, απορία: γιατί φορούσαν όλες οι συνοδοί της νύφης άσπρα; Εννοώ εκτός από τα παρανυφάκια, η αδερφή της, η μητέρα της... Δεν είναι αγένεια να φοράς άσπρα όταν πηγαίνεις σε γάμους αν δεν είσαι η νύφη;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2011)

Από το in.gr:
Εκπρόσωπος του Παλατιού του Σεντ Τζέιμς δήλωσε ότι η Κέιτ Μίντλτον φόρεσε μια λευκή ζακέτα από ανκορά πάνω από το μεταξένιο φόρεμά της.






Νωρίτερα, η λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας έλεγε ότι "η Κέιτ φόρεσε μια λευκή ζακέτα από ανκορά πάνω από το νυφικό της" — χωρίς δηλώσεις εκπροσώπου. Όταν το διάβασα, σκέφτηκα ότι μόνο άντρας μπορεί να είδε αυτή τη φωτογραφία και να νόμισε ότι βλέπει το νυφικό. Η πλάκα είναι ότι αφού το διόρθωσαν σε "μεταξένιο φόρεμα", πρόσθεσαν και το "εκπρόσωπος του παλατιού Σεντ Τζέιμς δήλωσε...", λες και είναι θέμα δήλωσης του εκπροσώπου το να δούμε τι φοράει η Κέιτ. Άσε που το σωστό είναι ανγκορά, όχι ανκορά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Επίσης, απορία: γιατί φορούσαν όλες οι συνοδοί της νύφης άσπρα; Εννοώ εκτός από τα παρανυφάκια, η αδερφή της, η μητέρα της... Δεν είναι αγένεια να φοράς άσπρα όταν πηγαίνεις σε γάμους αν δεν είσαι η νύφη;


 


Μα τι με βάζετε και γράφω! Η Φιλίππα ήταν «πρώτη παράνυμφος» ή «κυρία επί των τιμών». Η μαμά φορούσε κάτι γκρι ή γαλάζιο αν θυμάμαι καλά.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2011)

Ναι, γαλάζιο φορούσε η μητέρα της νύφης, όχι λευκό. Μόνο η κυρία επί των τιμών φορούσε λευκά.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Ο καθένας μας μπορεί να έχει διαφορετικά γούστα στη μουσική, σωστά; Κι εμένα μου άρεσε πολύ.


Σωστή η παρατήρηση περί ορέξεως, αλλά περισσότερο το σχόλιό μου πήγαινε στο γεγονός ότι, παρόλο που κατά κανόνα οι μουσικές τής Ντίσνεϊ μου αρέσουν, το συγκεκριμένο (που με αυτές παρομοιάστηκε) δεν μπόρεσα να το αντέξω καθόλου για γαμήλιο χορικό άσμα.


----------



## SBE (May 1, 2011)

Όντως, άσπρο δε φόραγε καμία καλεσμένη στο γάμο, βλ. φωτό πιο κάτω, αλλά ίσως στην τηλεόραση να φαίνονταν άσπρα ορισμένα. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, στη φωτογραφία της Παλάβρας να θυμόμαστε ότι η αδερφή της νύφης είναι 27 ετών, και να τι σου κάνει το μαύρισμα από λάμπα. Όσο για το φόρεμα εμένα μου φαίνεται πολύ κοινό σχέδιο, αλλά ζω στην Αγγλία κι οι Αγγλίδες ντύνονται έτσι συνεχώς γιατί είναι το ιδανικό κόψιμο για τον σωματότυπό τους. Και εδώ είδαμε την άψογη εκτέλεση του από σοβαρή μοδίστρα. 







ΥΓ. Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι η Ελισάβετ έχει πάντα κουβέρτα στα πόδια της όταν είναι στο αυτοκίνητο, κι όπως την είδα στο γάμο μου φάνηκε πολύ ετοιμόρροπη, οπότε ποιός ξέρει, μπορεί να δούμε και βασιλική κηδεία στα επόμενα χρόνια. Και πριν μου πείτε ότι είναι 85, ο Φίλιππος είναι 90 και τις προάλλες ήρθε επίσκεψη στο πανεπιστήμιο και ήταν ακμαιότατος.


----------



## Porkcastle (May 1, 2011)

> Και πριν μου πείτε ότι είναι 85, ο Φίλιππος είναι 90 και τις προάλλες ήρθε επίσκεψη στο πανεπιστήμιο και ήταν ακμαιότατος



Κορακοζώητοι είναι πάντως οι βρετανοί royals... ό,τι η φύση τους στέρησε σε ομορφιά, τους χάρισε σε χρόνια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 1, 2011)

Χειλεοαναγνώστρια αποκαλύπτει τις συνομιλίες των πρωταγωνιστών

(και έτσι, η μία και μοναδική (!) εμφάνιση της λέξης χειλεοαναγνώστρια στον γκούγκλη έπαψε να είναι μοναδική -χειλεοαναγνώστες και χειλεοαναγνώσεις υπάρχουν μπόλικες...)


----------



## SBE (May 1, 2011)

Porkcastle said:


> Κορακοζώητοι είναι πάντως οι βρετανοί royals... ό,τι η φύση τους στέρησε σε ομορφιά, τους χάρισε σε χρόνια.


 Ο Φίλιππος ήταν πολύ ωραίος στα νιάτα του και τώρα είναι ο τυπικός λεβεντόγερος. Η Ελισάβετ επίσης βλεπόταν. Στα παιδιά τους χάλασε η συνταγή, ειδικά σ'αύτη την κακομοίρα την Άννα, αν και αυτή ακόμα για δέκα δευτερόλεπτα όταν ήταν είκοσι χρονων με σωστό φωτισμό και καλό φωτογραφο δεν τρόμαζε τους περαστικούς και τα μικρά παιδιά. 






Όσο για το τι λέγανε μεταξύ τους, τα μισά τα είχαμε καταλαβει κι εμείς, και δεν έλεγαν και τίποτα κρατικά μυστικά.


----------



## Alexandra (May 3, 2011)

Καημένη Βεατρίκη, τι σου 'μελλε να πάθεις!

Princess Beatrice's hat becomes an internet sensation
 Star Trek weapon, cat flap and, least kindly of all, toilet bowl – Princess Beatrice’s fascinator has certainly been fascinating the internet pranksters since Friday’s ceremony.
A Facebook site entitled Princess Beatrice’s Ridiculous Royal Wedding Hat had last night attracted 123,675 visitors so far, with one asking whether she was a new Doctor Who villain.


  




​


----------



## daeman (May 3, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Καημένη Βεατρίκη, τι σου 'μελλε να πάθεις!



Δυο τρία σχόλια, έτσι πρόχειρα: Ήθελές τα κι έπαθές τα. Ας πρόσεχες. You had it coming. The mother daughter of all dope lids. 
Λαγός τη φτέρη έσειε, Βεατρίκη καθίκι φόραγε, κακό της κεφαλής της. Μα πολύ κακό, λαίμαι.  :lol:


----------



## Cadmian (May 3, 2011)

She _hat_ it coming! :laugh:


----------



## daeman (May 3, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> She _hat_ it coming! :laugh:



Hats off to Cadmian. Chapeau, monsieur! 






Για άλλες τρελές καπελαδούρες, στη σελίδα της Τρελής Καπελούς.;)


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2011)

Από το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον, βρήκα αυτή την ωραία σύνταξη στη Daily Telegraph:

Princess Beatrice, who is starting a history degree at Goldsmiths College, London, later this year, was photographed running in the surf on the island of St Barts _with her American boyfriend Dave Clark dressed in a blue bikini last month._ 

Τη Βεατρίκη την έχουν με μπλε μπικίνι (όχι ιτσιμπιτσιτινιγουίνι βέβαια), αλλά τον Ντέιβ πουθενά. :twit:


----------



## Earion (May 7, 2011)

Δαεμάνε, μου θυμίζεις κάτι από τα γυμνασιακά μου χρόνια, που θα ήθελα να απαθανατιστεί εν γραπτώ (το έχουν ακούσει κάποιοι συνδαιτυμόνες παλιότερα, αλλά δεν ήσουν σ' αυτούς).

Παρακαταθήκη του φιλολόγου μας: "Μεγάλη προσοχή στις αναφορικές προτάσεις· προσοχή πού μπαίνει το κόμμα".

Είδηση σε εφημερίδα της Λαμίας, αρχές της δεκαετίας του '60:

«Παρελήφθησαν τα νέα απορριμματοφόρα οχήματα του Δήμου Λαμιέων, παρουσία του δημάρχου και των μελών του δημοτικού συμβουλίου, των οποίων τα οπίσθια ανοίγουσιν και κλείουσιν αυτομάτως»​


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2011)

:laugh::lol:

Και όχι μόνο τα οπίσθια. Και τα στόματα, πολύ συχνά. ;)


----------



## Earion (May 10, 2011)

Μου κάνει εντύπωση, Δαεμάνε, που ενώ εντόπισες το πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό βιβλίο, δεν έσπευσες να ρίξεις μια ματιά στο πιο καυτό όνομα της επικαιρότητας: *Φιλίππα*, χαϊδευτικά *Πίππα*. Ιδού, το κάνω εγώ για σένα. 

Θαύμασε ιστορίες ποθοπλανταγμένων πριγκιπόπουλων και δεσποινίδων με διάφανο δέρμα. Στην τελευταία παράγραφο εξηγεί κι ένα ωραίο παιχνίδι συναναστροφής:

*PHILIPPA
*
Philippa is a Greek word, the first syllable meaning "lover," the second "horse." The name, then, may be translated "lover of horse," or horse flesh. The father of Alexander the Great was the first noted person to bear the name. [...] Phillippine, the French form of the name, has also been adopted by the Germans, with the difference that they sound the last letter.

A pretty pet name is "Flipote." The Latin countries use the English version, substituting "f" for "ph." Lippa and Pippa are diminutives much favored in Italy. 

[...] "Pippa Passes," by Robert Browning, has been called the grandest of his dramatic works. Charles Dickens called it the finest poem of the nineteenth century, striking deep into the very substance and core of the soul.

As a royal name, Philippa has not been used since the fourteenth century, though there have been Kings Philip in plenty. Philippa was the queen of the third Edward of England. She was a Dutch princess, the daughter of Count William of Holland and Hainault. She spelled her name in the French fashion, Philippe. A daughter and a niece were baptized Philippa and carried the name northward to Sweden and southward to Portugal. Every second man or woman in the Island of Jersey is called Philip, or Phipp, for short.

A most romantic story is that of Philippine Welser, a citizen's daughter of Augsburg, the most beautiful girl of her period, end of the sixteenth century. It was said that her complexion was so fine that, when she drank red wine, it shone through her skin. Archduke Ferdinand of Tyrol made love to the girl, but she would not listen to his protestations unless he married her. A marriage between the emperor's son and a plain citizen's daughter was fraught with many dangers in those days, but Ferdinand finally sacrificed himself, as he thought, and married Philippine in secret. After the honeymoon was over Philippine went to Vienna and threw herself at the feet of her husband's father, the emperor, imploring his protection " against a haughty and implacable father-in-law." The emperor was charmed by the beauty of the strange girl, and raising her from her knees gave her his imperial word that her father-in-law would treat her kindly. Then Philippine made herself known and the emperor received her as a beloved daughter. 

The "Philippine game" provides much fun for young people of both sexes in Europe. A couple of them share a twin almond and thereafter the party, accepting anything from the other without crying Philippine loses and is obliged to give the other a present. The Philippine game causes much fun at dinners.​


----------



## Rogerios (May 10, 2011)

Earion said:


> ...
> *PHILIPPA
> *
> 
> As a royal name, Philippa has not been used since the fourteenth century ​



Μπορεί ως καθαυτό βασιλικό όνομα να έχει να χρησιμοποιηθεί από την εποχή εκείνη, αλλά ως... δουκικό έχει και νεότερες χρήσεις. Όπως και σ' αυτήν εδώ την περίπτωση. Η οποία ευγενής έφυγε πλήρης ημερών από τον μάταιο κόσμο μας, απέκτησε 12 παιδιά, πλην όμως μόνο δύο από αυτά ζούσαν όταν πέθανε η μητέρα τους.


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2011)

Earion said:


> Μου κάνει εντύπωση, Δαεμάνε, που ενώ εντόπισες το πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό βιβλίο, δεν έσπευσες να ρίξεις μια ματιά στο πιο καυτό όνομα της επικαιρότητας: *Φιλίππα*, χαϊδευτικά *Πίππα*. Ιδού, το κάνω εγώ για σένα.
> Θαύμασε ιστορίες ποθοπλανταγμένων πριγκιπόπουλων και δεσποινίδων με διάφανο δέρμα.[...]


 
Θαυμάζω και γοητεύομαι.
Το εντόπισα το βιβλίο, Earion, και μου φάνηκε κι εμένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον, αλλά μ' έφαγαν τα επείγοντα, μέχρι να μπαρκάρω, μήπως βρω λίγη ησυχία στη θάλασσα να το διαβάσω. 
Αυτό είναι ένα από τα καλά της Λεξιλογίας όμως: όταν αφήσεις ξεκρέμαστο ή ημιτελές κάτι που έχει λεξιλογικό ψωμί, όλο και κάποιος άξιος θα βρεθεί να σηκώσει το γάντι. Αλληλοσυμπλήρωση.

Ένα σχόλιο μόνο για τη χρήση του επιθέτου "καυτό". Καυτό γι' αυτό (μια επισήμανση που έλαβα σήμερα από δύο φίλους) ή γενικά λόγω της πρόσφατης γαμήλιας επικαιρότητας; :inno:

Όσο για τις δεσποινίδες με το διάφανο δέρμα, όπως λέει παραπάνω η SBE, της Πίππας είναι μεν διάφανο, αλλά φιμέ. ;-\


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 10, 2011)

Τι μαθαίνει κανείς από το ραδιόφωνο... Ο Γουίλιαμ, λέει, έχει φαλάκρα -- για την ακρίβεια, «*μπιφτέκι*».






Να και μερικά μπιφτεκο(τέτοια)ευρήματα από το νέτι:

πολυ καλο αποτελεσμα....σορι για το οφτόπικ αλλα μια ερωτηση...πισω στο ''*μπιφτεκι*'' εισαι φούλ γεματος...εκει δεν ειχες προβλημα ποτε η πυκνωσες απο θεραπεια??(ρωταω γιατι εκει εχω προβλημα κυριως)

Πχ Σπανουλης: Τωρα με την Εθνικη μοστραρει ενα πιο 'δεν τρεχει τιποτα' κουρεμα και γιαυτο μερικοι λενε 'εβγαλε μαλλια' που ομως κανει πιο χτυπητο το εντελως καραφλο πλεον *μπιφτεκι* του και την αραιωση στους κροταφους, 

Στη δίπλα σειρά ένας 50ρης με φαλάκρα *μπιφτέκι *έχει εστιάσει το πρεσβυωπικό του βλέμμα στο αμφιβόλου ηθικής ντεκολτέ μου​


----------



## Marinos (May 10, 2011)

Earion said:


> Στην τελευταία παράγραφο εξηγεί κι ένα ωραίο παιχνίδι συναναστροφής:
> 
> The "Philippine game" provides much fun for young people of both sexes in Europe. A couple of them share a twin almond and thereafter the party, accepting anything from the other without crying Philippine loses and is obliged to give the other a present. The Philippine game causes much fun at dinners.​


 
Αυτό δεν είναι το γνωστό μας _γιάντες_;


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2011)

Δεν κατάλαβα πού κολλανε τα μπιφτέκια στις φαλάκρες, αλλά πολύ γέλασα με το φιμέ διάφανο δέρμα της Πίππας. Από την Pippapedia (ναι, έγινε κι αυτό)
The Middleton sisters reportedly share the services of a mobile tanner who sprays them with fake bake, and Pippa has her hair done in the VIP section of Richard Ward's Chelsea salon. 

Σημ. Fake Bake είναι εμπορική ονομασία μαυριστικών χωρίς ήλιο. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι το μαύρισμά της δεν ειναι φέικ-μπέικ, είναι κανονικότατη λάμπα.


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2011)

The Middleton sisters? Like the James brothers? ;)

Fake bake: μου φαίνεται ότι, σλανγκικώς, πάει για επέκταση η καραμπογιά.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2011)

Earion said:


> Μου κάνει εντύπωση, Δαεμάνε, που ενώ εντόπισες το πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό βιβλίο, δεν έσπευσες να ρίξεις μια ματιά στο πιο καυτό όνομα της επικαιρότητας: *Φιλίππα*, χαϊδευτικά *Πίππα*. Ιδού, το κάνω εγώ για σένα.
> *PHILIPPA*
> [...] "Pippa Passes," by Robert Browning, has been called the grandest of his dramatic works. Charles Dickens called it the finest poem of the nineteenth century, striking deep into the very substance and core of the soul.​


Εντωμεταξύ εγώ έπεσα απόψε στο _Pippa Passes_ επειδή η αναζήτησή μου είχε ξεκινήσει από το _twat_:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pippa_Passes#.22A_distressing_blunder.22


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2012)

(Κάπου είχαμε συζητήσει για τα πιθανά ονόματα των διαδόχων αλλά δεν το βρίσκω τώρα. Δεν πειράζει, θα μας τα πει η SBE.)

Catherine and William baby news sparks media frenzy (ρεπορτάζ από το CNN, με αναφορές στα στοιχήματα φύλου, ονομάτων, ακόμη και χρώματος μαλλιών του μελλογέννητου).


----------



## SBE (Dec 6, 2012)

Χτες έπαιξε στις ειδήσεις το κομμάτι με τους Αυστραλούς ραδιοπαρουσιαστές- φαρσέρ που πήραν τηλέφωνο το νοσοκομείο και ρώτησαν πώς πάει η Κέιτ, προσποιούμενοι τη βασίλισσα, τον Κάρολο και τα σκυλιά (ο ένας γάβγιζε στο βάθος). Δεν μας έπαιξαν την απάντηση της νοσοκόμας, για προφανείς λόγους, αλλά δεν μου έκανε καμιά εντύπωση ότι την πάτησε το νοσηλευτικό προσωπικό του κυριλέ ιδιωτικού νοσοκομείου. Κλασσική εικόνα της χώρας, άλλη μια φορά. Στην αρχή απαντάει το τηλέφωνο μια τηλεφωνήτρια που από την προφορά υπέθεσα ότι ήταν είτε απωανατολίτισσα ή λατινοαμερικάνα (μάλλον το πρώτο). Της λέει ο ένας παρουσιαστής (ναι, άντρας, που έκανε τη βασίλισσα) "παίρνω τηλέφωνο για να μάθω για την υγεία της εγγονής μου, της Κέιτ" και η τηλεφωνήτρια της λέει "μάλιστα" και τη συνδέει με την προϊσταμένη. Η οποία απλώς λέει ένα yes ma'am, πολύ σύντομο για να καταλάβω από πού είναι, αλλά κι αυτή με χάλια αγγλικά ακουγόταν, μάλλον κι αυτή από Βιετνάμ κλπ. Φτηνά εργατικά χέρια, που σίγουρα είναι μια χαρά νοσοκόμες, αλλά δεν ξέρουν από εχεμύθεια, ούτε ότι η βασίλισσα δεν θα έπαιρνε η ίδια τηλέφωνο ποτέ. Κι όλα αυτά σε νοσοκομείο που υποτίθεται ότι πας για να εξαφανιστείς. 

Για ονόματα δεν ξέρω, πάντως άμα είναι κορίτσι μάλλον θα είναι Ελισάβετ Βικτωρία Νταϊάνα Μαρία Αλεξάνδρα. Με εξαίρεση τη Νταϊάνα, όλα τα άλλα είναι τα γυναικεία ονόματα που παίζουν ήδη στη βασιλική οικογένεια.


----------



## SBE (Dec 7, 2012)

Αυτοκτόνησε η νοσοκόμα- ρεσεψιονίστ που έπεσε θύμα της φάρσας.

Αν ο θάνατος έχει σχέση με το τηλεφώνημα, θα κατηγορήσουν όλοι τους δημοσιογράφους- φαρσέρ. Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να πάρει η μπάλλα και τη διεύθυνση του νοσοκομείου, που προφανώς την πίεσε. Κι όπως είχα υποθέσει, όχι απωανατολίτισσα, λατινοαμερικάνα ή πορτογαλίδα η νοσοκόμα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2012)

Τραγική η είδηση. Περισσότερα σήμερα: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-20649816

Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή όλοι οι άθλιοι φαρσέρ να αρχίσουν να εφαρμόζουν τη βασική αρχή που λέει ότι πρέπει να πάρεις την άδεια των θυμάτων σου για να κοινοποιήσεις τη φάρσα. Και όσοι δεν σέβονται την αρχή, να τους διδάσκεται ότι πρέπει να τη σέβονται.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 8, 2012)

SBE said:


> ...λατινοαμερικάνα ή πορτογαλίδα η νοσοκόμα.


Διάβασα ότι ήταν από τη νότια Ινδία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 8, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Διάβασα ότι ήταν από τη νότια Ινδία.


Χμ, με πορτογαλικό όνομα, ίσως από την Γκόα.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 8, 2012)

Αν μια φάρσα γίνεται σε βάρος πολιτικών ή άλλων δημόσιων προσώπων, μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ότι απευθύνεται σε άτομα που θα έπρεπε να είναι υποψιασμένα και επιφυλακτικά -- όπως η φάρσα που έγινε σε βάρος της Σάρας Πέιλιν, που γελοιοποιήθηκε όταν νόμισε ότι μιλάει με τον Σαρκοζί. Αλλά πόσο ανώτεροι ένιωσαν αυτοί οι δυο ανόητοι φαρσέρ που έβαλαν όλη την υδρόγειο να γελάει με δυο μετανάστριες νοσοκόμες;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 8, 2012)

Δεν νομίζω ότι και οι φαρσέρ θα νιώθουν καλά, τώρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 8, 2012)

Σίγουρα δεν θα νιώθουν καλά, αλλά τι να το κάνουμε τώρα; Μπορούν με μια συγγνώμη να ξαναφέρουν στη ζωή αυτή τη γυναίκα που δεν τους έφταιγε σε τίποτα; Άσε που δεν είδα ακόμα να έχουν βγει να ζητήσουν συγγνώμη. 

The boss of the radio company at the centre of the royal hoax call today refused to sack the DJs behind the stunt *and painted them as victims. *Rhys Holleran, the chief executive of Southern Cross Austereo, which owns the station, said the presenters were 'completely shattered' and had been offered counselling.
 Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...te-Middleton-hospital-call.html#ixzz2ESelpF21 

Θα μπορούσε να μας εξηγήσει αυτός ο κύριος τι εννοεί με τη λέξη victims; Τίνος είναι θύματα; Της απύθμενης βλακείας τους και της αδυναμίας τους να ξεχωρίσουν ποιος άνθρωπος επιτρέπεται να γίνει στόχος φάρσας και ποιος όχι;

​


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 8, 2012)

Θύματα της βλακείας τους *είναι*. Σκέψου πώς θα ένιωθες αν ήξερες ότι συντέλεσες στον σκοτωμό ενός ανθρώπου κι όλο αυτό για μια πλάκα. Δεν είναι η πρώτη πλάκα που παίρνει κακή τροπή -αν και πάντα ελπίζουμε να είναι η τελευταία. Ακόμα και τελείως αθώες πλάκες, έχουν δυστυχώς καταλήξει σε κηδείες.


----------



## SBE (Dec 8, 2012)

Οι φαρσέρ θα έχουν επιπτώσεις. 
Αυτοί που μέχρι τώρα την έχουν γλυτώσει φτηνά είναι οι εργοδότες της νοσοκόμας οι οποίοι δήλωσαν απλώς ότι της συμπαραστάθηκαν κλπ κλπ. Υποψιάζομαι συμπαράσταση του τύπου θα απολυθείς και θα σου πάρουμε την άδεια εργασίας και θα αναγκαστείς να φύγεις από τη χώρα γιατί κανένας άλλος δεν θα σε προσλαμβάνει. Η νοσοκόμα εργαζόταν τέσσερα χρόνια στη συγκεκριμένη θέση. Με τέσσερα χρόνια είσαι απόλυτα εξαρτημένος από τον εργοδότη σου και άμα σε διώξει σε απελαύνουν. Το οποίο φυσικά εκμεταλλεύονται οι εργοδότες στο έπακρο. Και η συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση βρωμάει εκμετάλλευση. Και προχειροδουλειά, δηλαδή θέλουμε τα 10-15Κ τη βραδιά αλλά αφού η δουλειά γίνεται και με νοσοκόμες που δεν μιλάνε καλά καλά τη γλώσσα γιατί να προσλάβουμε καλύτερες (και όχι, δεν υποτιμώ τις νοσηλευτικές γνώσεις της νοσοκόμας, πιθανόν να ήταν άριστες, αλλά σε τέτοιου είδους κλινικές δεν αρκεί μόνο αυτό).


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2012)

SBE said:


> [...] Και η συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση βρωμάει εκμετάλλευση. Και προχειροδουλειά, δηλαδή θέλουμε τα 10-15Κ τη βραδιά αλλά αφού η δουλειά γίνεται και με νοσοκόμες που δεν μιλάνε καλά καλά τη γλώσσα γιατί να προσλάβουμε καλύτερες (και όχι, δεν υποτιμώ τις νοσηλευτικές γνώσεις της νοσοκόμας, πιθανόν να ήταν άριστες, αλλά σε τέτοιου είδους κλινικές δεν αρκεί μόνο αυτό).


 


BBC news said:


> Mrs Saldanha, a duty nurse, answered the phone because it was 05:30 GMT and there was no receptionist on duty.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-20649816



Με 10-15Κ τη βραδιά και μάλιστα με φιλοξενούμενη τη «μεγάλη» δούκισσα, έπρεπε να έχουν _όλες τις ώρες _ρεσεψιονίστ ειδικά εκπαιδευμένους για να αντιμετωπίζουν κάθε είδους αιτήματα και ενοχλήσεις, ικανούς να μυριστούν όχι μόνο ότι οι δυο φαρσέρ που παρίσταναν τη βασίλισσα και τον Κάρολο ήταν Αυστραλοί - και υποθέτω ότι δεν μιλούσαν με άψογη βρετανική προφορά, όποια βρετανική προφορά -, αλλά μέχρι και από πού βαστάει η σκούφια τους επί γενεές δεκατέσσερις, πού σπούδασαν, πού υπηρέτησαν ή δούλεψαν κλπ. (τον καθηγητή Χίγκινς). Και να περνάνε όλα τα τηλεφωνήματα από σαράντα κύματα, όχι από μια καημένη που φιλοτιμήθηκε να σηκώσει το τηλέφωνο, παρότι ήταν νοσοκόμα και δεν ήταν αυτή η δουλειά της. Αν την είχαν βάλει να κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά, πίσσα και πούπουλα στους κλινικάρχες, για να μην πω φωτιά και τσεκούρι.


----------



## SBE (Dec 8, 2012)

Μπορείς να βρεις το απόσπασμα στο γιουτιούμπ, όπου οι δύο παρουσιαστές προσποιούνται ότι είναι ο Κάρολος κι η βασίλισσα κι είναι τόσο ψεύτικος ο τρόπος που μιλάνε που όποιος έχει στ'αλήθεια ακούσει τον Κάρολο και τη βασίλισσα βάζει τα γέλια. Δεν είναι μόνο θέμα προφοράς, είναι όλο το πακέτο. Κι η κακομοίρα απλώς απαντάει το τηλέφωνο και το μεταβιβάζει, δεν κάνει τίποτ'άλλο. Τώρα το νοσοκομείο βγάζει ανακοινώσεις κατά του ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού και ζητάει και τα ρέστα. 

Όσο για το τι θα περίμενες με τόσα λεφτά και τι παίρνεις, το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι welcome to the UK. Ο Ελληγενης προφανώς θα διαφωνήσει γιατί διαφωνεί με όλα, αλλά η δική μου εμπειρία είναι ότι βασιλεύει η προχειρότητα και η λογική αφού βολευόμαστε κι έτσι, γιατί να κάνουμε το ΧΥΖ. Η φιλοσοφία αυτή βρίσκεται όχι μόνο π.χ. στο μάστορα που ήρθε να μου αλλάξει τον πάγκο της κουζίνας και μου έβαλε το νεροχύτη αλλού γιατί έτσι τον βόλευε κι ας έβγαινε ασύμμετρος σε σχέση με τα επάνω ντουλάπια (αληθινή ιστορία) που λες εντάξει, οικονομικό μάστορα ήθελα, αυτά παθαίνω, αλλά και σε μαγαζιά που κανονικά το ποσό που πληρώνεις δεν θα έπρεπε με τίποτα να δικαιολογεί την προχειρότητα. Πώς τη γλυτώνουν; Απλά πράγματα: πρώτον, υπάρχουν και σοβαροί επαγγελματίες και δεύτερον, ο πρόεδρος του ΔΣ του νοσοκομείου είναι κάποιος Λόρδος Τάδε, ε, όλο και κάποιον συμμαθητή θα έχει μέσα στο παλάτι, θα πουν έναν καλό λόγο, θα το ρίξουν στην πλάκα, θα ανεβάσουν λίγο τις τιμές για να καλύψουν την έξτρα ασφάλεια την επόμενη φορά, θα λήξει το θέμα. Ή μπορεί να προσλάβουν κανέναν δημοσιοσχεσίτη να το χειριστεί το θέμα (το έχουν κάνει ήδη, νομίζω, καθώς έχουν καταφέρει να βγουν λάδι μέχρι στιγμής).


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 8, 2012)

SBE said:


> Όσο για το τι θα περίμενες με τόσα λεφτά και τι παίρνεις, το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι welcome to the UK. Ο Ελληγενης προφανώς θα διαφωνήσει γιατί διαφωνεί με όλα, αλλά η δική μου εμπειρία είναι ότι βασιλεύει η προχειρότητα και η λογική αφού βολευόμαστε κι έτσι, γιατί να κάνουμε το ΧΥΖ.



Διαφωνώ με τέτοιου είδους γενικεύσεις, *όταν δεν μιλάμε για την Ελλάδα*, αλλά δεν είναι του παρόντος να το συζητήσουμε αυτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 8, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μπορείς να βρεις το απόσπασμα στο γιουτιούμπ, όπου οι δύο παρουσιαστές προσποιούνται ότι είναι ο Κάρολος κι η βασίλισσα κι είναι τόσο ψεύτικος ο τρόπος που μιλάνε που όποιος έχει στ' αλήθεια ακούσει τον Κάρολο και τη βασίλισσα βάζει τα γέλια. Δεν είναι μόνο θέμα προφοράς, είναι όλο το πακέτο. Κι η κακομοίρα απλώς απαντάει το τηλέφωνο και το μεταβιβάζει, δεν κάνει τίποτ' άλλο.


Μη στενοχωριέσαι, έπαιξε και στα «δελτία ειδήσεων» των καναλιών μας...


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2012)

SBE said:


> [...] Όσο για το τι θα περίμενες με τόσα λεφτά και τι παίρνεις, το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι welcome to the UK. [...]


Welcome to this universe. Η αρχή της ελάχιστης ενέργειας γίνεται αρχή της ελάχιστης προσπάθειας. Welcome to Earth.
Παρέμπ, εμένα οι ξυλουργοί ήθελαν να μου βάλουν τον νεροχύτη στη γωνία επειδή έτσι τους βόλευε με τις τυποποιημένες διαστάσεις, να κουτουλάμε τα ντουλάπια αποπάνω, ενώ ήδη από τα σχέδια είχα προβλέψει παράθυρο σ' εκείνο το σημείο, ακριβώς για να μπει αποκάτω ο νεροχύτης, να μη θωρούμε το ντουβάρι. Κι επέμεναν, μέχρι που τους είπα να το κάνουν έτσι στο δικό τους σπίτι. Κατάλαβαν ότι ήμουνα έτοιμος να τους δείξω την πόρτα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 8, 2012)

Εμένα ήταν ήδη υπάρχουσα κουζίνα και χρειάστηκε να ξηλώσουμε τα κάτω ντουλάπια λόγω διαρροής νερού, κι ο μάστορας ανάλαβε πρωτοβουλία στην επανατοποθέτηση. Φίλοι μου έλεγαν ότι τους βάλανε το τζάκι αλλού. Και το πιο ωραίο, κάτι συγγενείς μου, τους βάλανε την είσοδο του σπιτιού αλλού και χρειάστηκε να φτιάξουν σκάλα για να μπαίνουν στο σπίτι. 

Έλλη, οι γενικεύσεις δεν σε πειράζουν όταν αφορούν την Ελλάδα, δηλαδή;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 8, 2012)

SBE said:


> Έλλη, οι γενικεύσεις δεν σε πειράζουν όταν αφορούν την Ελλάδα, δηλαδή;



Όχι, δεν με πειράζουν. Εν πρώτοις γιατί είμαι Έλληνας και μπορώ να διακρίνω τι ισχύει γενικά και τι είναι μούφα και σε δεύτερο λόγο γιατί σχεδόν ό,τι λέγεται ισχύει. Αλλά δεν θέλω τώρα να μπω στην διαδικασία αυτής της συζήτησης (για την ποιότητα του λαού, δηλαδή).


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2012)

Και τα νεότερα της υπόθεσης:
Ο ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός προσφέρει στην οικογένεια τα κέρδη του από διαφημίσεις, που υπολογίζονται στο μισό εκατομμύριο δολλάρια (Αυστραλίας, μάλλον). 
Εντωμεταξύ χτες αντιλήφθηκα και μερικές φωνές σχετικά με τη στάση των εργοδοτών, οι οποίοι με το που άρχισαν οι ερωτήσεις για τη στάση τους ανακοίνωσαν ότι θα μαζέψουν χρήματα για την οικογένεια (το βρήκαμε το κόλπο, ε; )
Και με αυτά έμαθα και μερικά ακόμα για το πώς ζουν οι εργαζόμενοι στα νοσοκομεία: η οικογένεια της νοσοκόμας ζει στο Μπρίστολ, η νοσοκόμα έμενε σε εστία του νοσοκομείου και όταν είχε ρεπό πήγαινε να τους δει. Κι αυτό το έκανε τέσσερα χρόνια. Δεν υπήρχε δουλειά στο Μπρίστολ; Ποιός ξέρει. 
Πάντως, για τις απορίες του Δαεμάνου, λέει ότι όταν είναι κλειστή η ρεσεψιόν λένε στο προσωπικό να παίρνει μήνυμα και να μην συνδέει τα τηλεφωνήματα. Προφανώς η νοσοκόμα είτε πίστεψε ότι όντως ήταν η βασίλισσα στο τηλέφωνο ή ήταν πτώμα καθώς κόντευε το τέλος της βάρδιας και έκανε το λάθος. 
Διάβαζα επίσης ότι όταν μαθεύτηκε το γεγονός, την Τετάρτη, την πήραν τηλέφωνο από τη δουλειά και τη ρώτησαν τι έγινε και της είπαν ότι θα την καλούσε η διεύθυνση για κουβεντούλα τις επόμενες μέρες. Επειδή οι Άγγλοι πάντα μελιστάλαχτα στη φέρνουν πισώπλατα, όταν λένε "τίποτα το σημαντικό, απλά για να ξέρουμε πού βρισκόμαστε και να ξέρει κι ο κύριος γενικός αν τον ρωτήσει κανένας τι έγινε, μην ανησυχείς, εμείς σε υποστηρίζουμε και θα σε βοηθήσουμε να αποδίδεις ακόμα καλύτερα στη δουλειά, την οποία ήδη κάνεις τέλεια", το λιγότερο που θα σου συμβεί είναι ότι θα δεχτείς πίεση να παραιτηθείς για να μην σου πληρώσουν αποζημίωση, (ο Ελληγενής θα διαφωνήσει, αλλά σόρρυ Έλλη, μιλάει η προσωπική πείρα).


----------



## SBE (Jul 23, 2013)

Και για όσους έχουν απορίες, ο τίτλος του νεογέννητου είναι: πρίγκιπας του Καίμπριτζ. 

Και μετά τα 6666 και 333333 μηνύματα, που επεσήμανε ο Δαεμάνος, διαβάζω στην εφημερίδα ότι ο αστρολόγος- ψυχοερευνητής δεν θυμάμαι ποιάς εφημερίδας, πρόβλεψε ότι ο μικρός πρίγκιπας θα έχει ζωή όλο δυσκολίες και αγώνες, γιατί λέει γεννήθηκε με ξέρω γω ποιούς πλανήτες σε περίεργη θέση.


----------



## SBE (Jul 23, 2013)

Α, ναι, και ξέχασα να πω ότι το στοίχημα μου για το όνομα του μικρού είναι Ριχάρδος. Μόνο και μόνο επειδή ζούμε σε περίοδο ιστορικής αποκατάστασης του τελευταίου Ριχάρδου (του Γ').
Και τα κλασσικά και αναμενομενα Γεώργιος, Φίλιππος, Αλβέρτος, Κάρολος, Αρθούρος.


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2013)

Και τελικά είπαν να μείνουν στην πεπατημένη και κάνουν και τη ζωή των μεταφραστών ευκολη. 
The third in line to the throne, will be known as His Royal Highness Prince George of Cambridge.
Ο Γεώργιος ο επόμενος, λοιπόν.


----------

